# annoying read-only property of combobox in vb 6.0



## ted-m (Feb 28, 2007)

Don't ask why I'm using VB 6.0, I just am, anyway I created a Combo Box and I did a crapload for the List property so I can't erase that, but I was wondering how I can change the Text property because right now it says cmbCountry and I need it to say something like "--please choose--". I know I can do this with code in the form_load but I want to do it as a property, any way I can do this peacefully without disturbing the Microsoft Gods?


----------



## ted-m (Feb 28, 2007)

NVM :$ I fixed it


----------



## nicky1234 (Apr 9, 2009)

change property on combo box click property


----------

